# Is this better ?



## Astrolopitec (Jan 18, 2010)

Genuine precambrian stone. I know. I dug it this Summer from  where the cabin stands now. 












Another advantage of the 602 is that I can backpack it to the cabin.
I'm used to playing sherpa. I've carried the entire cottage and observatory through that 500 feet trail one piece at a time. 






Yes. I do poses telekinetic powers.


----------



## hareball (Jan 18, 2010)

That foundation is not up to code!

Just kidding man! Very nice work and I love that stove. It reminds me of one I had on my second hearth.


----------



## quads (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice little setup you got there!  And an animated picture too!  I like it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 18, 2010)

Cool, very cool


----------



## maplewood (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow.  Very impressive project.  Why this location - the view?  Family land?  Or are you a man from the 18th century?  
What is your source of water - a spring?  I'm guessing outhouse....
Looks peaceful.
Happy burning.


----------



## Astrolopitec (Jan 18, 2010)

Me and my primary school best friend bought the 200 acres lot 30 years ago (it was very cheap then).
And we built a nice cottage that we've been shearing since. But I'm starting to think of retirement 10 years from now.
And for that, I naturally need my own private place. So why not build it next to the recluse observatory.
Next summer I'll bulldoze a road to the site. Dig a septic field, watter pump and landscaping. The summer after I'll expand another 16X20
with full bathroom, workshop, and storage space. If I remain bachelor I don't need any bigger than that to live comfy.


----------



## hareball (Jan 18, 2010)

Good luck with the project. Retirement is gonna be a treat in a place like that!


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll be the stars are beautiul out there.  Not much "light pollution", I imagine.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 18, 2010)

Thats cool and you got me looking into that 602


----------



## stee6043 (Jan 18, 2010)

The real question is - how will you keep up with hearth.com up there?  ha.  Neat project...


----------



## raven (Jan 18, 2010)

that is kickin ass too cool


----------



## Astrolopitec (Jan 18, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thats cool and you got me looking into that 602



Real nice.  And that hot plate is no gimmick.


----------



## bjkjoseph (Jan 19, 2010)

that stove keeps you toasty in more ways then one...good job.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 19, 2010)

Great pics . . . and neat hearth.


----------



## roddy (Jan 21, 2010)

hey astro,how ya doing.really enjoyed your pics of your cabin and such.i live in hawkesbury,bout an hour east of you.ive got a question if you dont mind,what year and how much did you pay for your 602.? just got mine in nov 09,luv it really,but cripes it was pricey .....
rod


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 21, 2010)

That just goes to show what people are capable of if they put their mind to something.  Folks these days are always looking for rapid results.  I envy your ability to stay focused and tackle a job that big


----------



## Astrolopitec (Jan 21, 2010)

roddy said:
			
		

> hey astro,how ya doing.really enjoyed your pics of your cabin and such.i live in hawkesbury,bout an hour east of you.ive got a question if you dont mind,what year and how much did you pay for your 602.? just got mine in nov 09,luv it really,but cripes it was pricey .....
> rod



I paid $900 CND at Hubert because it was a return with two month usage. New they sell for $ 1,250. I know that they are pricey in relation with what you can get at a big box store. But man it's a real work of art! 
If you haven't yet. Give it a hand of stove polish. It will bring out all the details.

Oh yes... I bought it last week. The manufacturing date is 2008


----------



## Astrolopitec (Jan 21, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> That just goes to show what people are capable of if they put their mind to something.  Folks these days are always looking for rapid results.  I envy your ability to stay focused and tackle a job that big



Thanks but it did not feel that dificult.
It was strictly a weekend project. On average I did 50 minutes of portage per day.
The best part other than getting in shape is that since I can only install so much material per weekend.
I did not feel a big bite to the wallet except for the Jotul !


----------



## roddy (Jan 22, 2010)

Astrolopitec said:
			
		

> roddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jeez ..i paid 1400 cdn from a stove shop...but i did catch a break on the pipe install...i will try the stove polish for sure,if i ever let the sucker go out...runs 24/7 since i got it in nov......
rod


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 22, 2010)

sooo cool.  I'd like to be stocked up with food and wine and snowed in there with my DW.


----------

